# Resawing a Burl



## Gary Max

Cutting up a Mesquite Burl and sending part of it across the pond.
Here's a few pic's of  how I cut one up.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## turkey-slayer

Hey Gary, I'll take a slab of that Mesquite Burl. It should make for some nice pens or whatever else you want to turn. I've never tried to resaw burl wood of any kind simply because I probably wouldn't know where to get the best out of the burl.


----------



## Gary Max

Rolph that's one of the chances you take with a burl----no one knows what's inside.
I figure about 30% of the burl is lost just cutting it up between sawdust and scrap.
oh
PM sent


----------



## glycerine

Nice... I need a bigger band saw...


----------



## Gary Max

You and me both-----I would love to have a 36 inch Taz


----------



## rjwolfe3

Man I love wood porn!


----------



## Rifleman1776

My pond isn't very big. Would cost you very little to send to me.


----------



## Gary Max

Frank ---most of it is already spoken for. I am going to try and get some pen blanks cut real soon.


----------



## Jmhoff10500

I do mine a bit different and it sometimes leads to un uniform blanks (expecially after drying) thanks for the insight!


----------



## great12b4ever

Nice hunk of Mesquite Gary.


----------



## Buzzzz4

rjwolfe3 said:


> Man I love wood porn!


 
Too funny. Every time my wife catches me on this site, she calls it "pen porn" Great Burl! Wish I had a few extra pennies.


----------



## Manny

Gary Max said:


> Cutting up a Mesquite Burl and sending part of it across the pond.
> Here's a few pic's of how I cut one up.
> Hope you enjoy


 

Killing me Gary

PM sent


----------



## Gary Max

Manny this burl came from Dario's when he made the move and sold a bunch of he burl stock. It was trucked to Ky last year and has been sitting in my shop since.

I will not be offering any of this Burl for sale here at IAP----I am not going to become a target for hateful post by one of the other members who thinks they are running this site.


----------



## Robert A.

Glad you posted the pic's.I've got a bunch of cherry I need to cut.Just scored another NICE one last week.Gotta wait for the groud to dry out some to get it.


----------



## Gary Max

I need to go take a pic of the Ash burl in my back yard---I have been watching it grow for 10 years.


----------

